# G-Tech



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

What do you think of the G-Tech?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7924430084&category=6763


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

its supposed to be SICK! but i never used one nor have i had any friends that have used one.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

sounds cool, I've heard bad things ( they give somewhat ambiguous results )

maybe if they're mounted more securely than with a suction cup the work better. the science behind it is fairly sound.

you need to know exactly how much your car weighs to get accurate results.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

once im good again on the $$ i think im gonna pick 1 up


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Grass roots motorsports did a review a few months back. While their accuracy is questionable, they were a good tool to show how changes affected performance, rather than proving the performance itself. You can't claim that your car has X hp or does the 1/4 in X.XX seconds just because the G-Tech says it is so.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea i figured that already, i might get one later on but this toy isn't a priority at this time


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> yea i figured that already, i might get one later on but this toy isn't a priority at this time


sure isnt


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

I just won 1 recently in a raffle. I haven't gotten around to testing it out yet, but I'm hoping to this weekend. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I have found a gps unit and a active ecu logger can do a better job at just about everything. I have a friend with one and it seems to be guessing, I would say it's 80% accurate.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Let me kno how it turns out


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

We used to carry them, I never personally tried one out, but we discontinued the line, it was a poor seller, most of our customers are the looking-for-simple-bolt-ons type and it didn't get them excited, so I don't know.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got one myself a couple of years ago but it didn't work, i returned it and i haven't gotten one since


----------



## disc0monkey (Oct 6, 2004)

understand this, they are consistant but are not accurate, most guys run them and go to the track to see how much they are off. so if they are .3 too low they just add it. i believe they have a 4 tenth window


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i was talking about it at work today and turns out a guy from work got 1 and let me borrow it..only problem is the sentra is put away and still needs to be put back together..


----------

